# Chrome tips for exhaust on 3.6?



## chickdr (Nov 28, 2003)

Anyone have a recommendation where to get the chrome tips for a 3.6 Q7? I understood the Premium should have them standard but ours does not.


----------



## OEMplus.com (May 27, 2003)

*Re: Chrome tips for exhaust on 3.6? (chickdr)*

The 4.2 tips should fit. $275/set though...


----------



## chickdr (Nov 28, 2003)

Wow! That is high for a couple of pieces of SS! I think I will check the aftermarket...


----------



## OEMplus.com (May 27, 2003)

*Re: (chickdr)*

Good idea, I think they're overpriced as well... _but I'm happy to sell you some!_


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

*Re: (OEMpl.us)*

Hopefully someone will see that I dragged up this old topic. I just ordered an '08 3.6 Q7, and likewise find it ridiculous that there are no chrome exhaust tips.
So has anyone installed aftermarket ones, yet? They seem much cheaper, but how do they install? Do they stick out too far? Do you have to cut off the "fatter" portion of the stock tailpipe? Just curious.


----------



## newowner7 (Nov 22, 2007)

*Re: (DrDomm)*

Can someone pls confirm that the chrome tips are an accessory and not an option. ie, if i were to order them, i would not be able to build them into my lease payments, and certainly not based on any sort of residual value. if the latter were possible, probably only cost about 4 dollars extra month to get the chrome exhaust tips.
anyone share any experiences re: aftermarket tips? price, where you got them, etc?


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

I was told that it can't be included in the lease. It's not an "option".
Apparently, the tips listed on the Audi Accessory webpage aren't the ones on the 4.2L Q7. These look to be cheaper...$275 vs. almost $500. I'm trying to get my dealer to charge me their invoice for the V8 ones, or at least install them for free.


----------



## darien (Oct 28, 2006)

*Re: Chrome tips for exhaust on 3.6? (chickdr)*

By the way, 3.6 Premium doesn't have the chrome tip.


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

*Re: Chrome tips for exhaust on 3.6? (darien)*

Yes, that's the point of this whole thread.


----------



## newowner7 (Nov 22, 2007)

*Re: Chrome tips for exhaust on 3.6? (DrDomm)*

I was told by audiusa that the standard 3.6p tailpipe is 90mm. from what i see online in the aftermarket arena, doesn't seem like installing chrome tips on the 3.6p is possible without removing the existing tailpipes. that does not seem like a cost-effective option.


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

*Re: Chrome tips for exhaust on 3.6? (newowner7)*

I think the tailpipes that exit the muffler are probably around 20-24" long L-shaped pieces...and I think they clamp onto the muffler. Still waiting to hear from my dealer about what they are doing for my Q7...which is sitting in their lot wrapped in an Audi cover, but with the stock exhausts.


----------



## newowner7 (Nov 22, 2007)

*Re: Chrome tips for exhaust on 3.6? (DrDomm)*

Please let us know what happens -- for a couple hundred bucks i was willing to convert over to some sort of chrome tips but, particularly bc i am leasing the vehicle, i wouldn't spend much more than that on the upgrade. looks like i'm going to be living with the stock pipes for a few years


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

Yeah, ours is a lease as well. But this guy above says that a set of 4.2 V8 tips costs $275...about $300 over 36mo...less than $10/mo. We will see...I'll let you know.
My dealer is also supposed to replace the ugly license plate holder for me. Again, we'll see.


----------



## chickdr (Nov 28, 2003)

10/mth for chrome exhaust trim seems steep to me. I like the chrome but not that much....


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

*Re: (chickdr)*

You're probably right. But honestly, $55000 is a bit steep for an SUV with a 3rd row that is fit for an elf. Nonetheless, I'm comfortable with my decision.
But to update, I'm having issues with my dealer getting the 4.2 tailpipes for the price I expected.


----------



## darien (Oct 28, 2006)

*Re: (DrDomm)*

I got mine from Ebay. If you need the seller name, instant message me. Will snap pictures upon request.



_Modified by darien at 9:26 AM 12-12-2007_


----------



## newowner7 (Nov 22, 2007)

*Re: (darien)*

thanks -- that would be great, but i have no idea how to send a private message... perhaps someone can enlighten me. thanks!


----------



## darien (Oct 28, 2006)

*Re: (newowner7)*

Here are some pictures. Enjoy.


----------



## newowner7 (Nov 22, 2007)

*Re: (darien)*

thanks, those look great, exactly what i'm looking to do. was wondering if you wouldn't mind answering a few follow up questions, namely:
-approximately how much did you spend on this project?
-did you do the changover yourself, and if so, how difficult was it and what was involved?
-any direction as to specifically who you purchased these from on ebay would be incredibly helpful.
many thanks.


----------



## darien (Oct 28, 2006)

*Re: (newowner7)*

$49.99 and all I needed was a wrench to tighten the screws. That's all. Check your instant message. I will have detailed information explained there.


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

*Re: (darien)*

Ok, explain how you got those for $49.99. Each? Are they real Audi tailpipes? They look great.
I just ordered the 4.2L ones for my 3.6 which we're picking up on 12/15. They were $146 each. Granted the dealer is paying half the price.


----------



## darien (Oct 28, 2006)

*Re: (DrDomm)*

No, they are not Audi tailpipes. They are aftermarket. Since this is a lease vehicle, I don't think I want to spend more than $50 for it.


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

*Re: (darien)*

Well done! I was looking for something like this a couple of weeks ago. I even checked eBay. I just didn't find something I was sure would fit without sticking too far out. It's a little tough since I haven't picked up our Q7 yet. So, I felt compelled to get the entire Audi Q7 4.2 tailpipes. 
BTW, what is the diameter of the 3.6 stock exhaust tip? I presume you just found something with an internal diameter that was the same. Are your parts made for a specific car, or are they something that is universal?


----------



## darien (Oct 28, 2006)

*Re: (DrDomm)*

Domm,
I just found it on Ebay and it said to be fitted to Audi A6 and Q7. I figured, heck why not spend $50 to buy the tips and see how it goes. I am very content with the outcome and glad that I made the purchase.
I think the diameter of the 3.6 stock exhaust tip is about 3.5-4". Rather wide.
Like you, I was very compelled to get the 4.2 tailpipes. But I really rather not to since it's lease vehicle. That's why I opted for the cheaper way.


----------



## newowner7 (Nov 22, 2007)

*Re: (darien)*

Darien -- thanks again for all the very useful information. As stated above, Audi-USA told me that the 3.6 standard tailpipe has a diameter of exactly 90mm.


----------



## darien (Oct 28, 2006)

*Re: (newowner7)*

No problem man. Let me know if you need other assistance. Have a good one. And Happy holidays.


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

*Re: (darien)*

I just saw my new 4.2 tailpipes...they're not even chrome. They're stainless steel. I think Darien did the smartest thing.
Wow, 90mm is 3.5in. Those things are wide.


----------



## darien (Oct 28, 2006)

*Re: (DrDomm)*

Opps Domm. Thanks. Well, you can always buy this tip and attached it on your exhaust.








Yes. The opening of the tip is VERY big. I've been looking for a while at the aftermarket, most of them are like 2-3" inlet diameter wide.


----------



## chickdr (Nov 28, 2003)

Could you tell us the EBay seller you bought your tips from Darien? I can't find anything on EBay similar to what you purchased. A link to the auction you won would be great.


_Modified by chickdr at 3:03 PM 12-15-2007_


----------



## darien (Oct 28, 2006)

*Re: (chickdr)*

I replied to your Instant Message, did you get it? Please check it out. If not, email me at [email protected]


----------



## chickdr (Nov 28, 2003)

I just bought the same tips as Darien off EBay($50 shipped). Seems like the best option compared with the crazy prices on OEM tips...


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

I'll try to take some pics of mine this weekend...in between shopping.


----------



## darien (Oct 28, 2006)

*Re: (DrDomm)*

Excellent! Take pictures and share it guys!


----------



## umircea (Feb 5, 2008)

*Re: (darien)*

Hello Darien,
I've got the same problem.
I'm looking for some exhaust tips for my Q7 3.6 Pemium.
Any tips from where I can buy a pair?
Tanks a lot!
George


----------



## darien (Oct 28, 2006)

*Re: (umircea)*

Ebay and do a search for Q7 Exhaust tip. Good luck, private message me if you need anymore assistance.


----------

